# They are here and I am giving them a cheer! Royal family visit



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have arrived in NYC for tour of the U.S.  They are a class act representing the once greatest empire on earth when the world was a saner place.  So, surely you should welcome them to our troubled shores as I do...and God Save the Queen!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Well thank you for that Ralph...we appreciate your welcome for our Royal family.. ..


----------



## Lee (Dec 8, 2014)

But are they really entitled to be the royal family now that they have a chink in the family tree. You can bet that there is a certain air of discomfort now that they have put a question mark to that theory.

Some here in Canada do not believe in putting out the welcome mat.....viewed as a freebie vacation courtesy of the taxpayers for a family that can certainly afford to pay it's own way.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Good grief I'm stunned by that comment..I don't know what to say, so I better say nothing!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, my Beefeater martini will be hoisted in their honor today...


----------



## Raven (Dec 8, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have arrived in NYC for tour of the U.S.  They are a class act representing the once greatest empire on earth when the world was a saner place.  So, surely you should welcome them to our troubled shores as I do...and God Save the Queen!




Thank you Ralphy for feeling a warm welcome for the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.
As a Canadian I think they are a class act also and my admiration for the Queen knows no bounds.
I think she is a wonderful example for all of us to follow and the Queen's mother was greatly admired
by most in this country.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 8, 2014)

I have absolutely no interest in " royalty".  I don't like many or even most of our elected officials sometimes but at least they have been elected.


----------



## Debby (Dec 8, 2014)

Raven said:


> Thank you Ralphy for feeling a warm welcome for the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.
> As a Canadian I think they are a class act also and my admiration for the Queen knows no bounds.
> I think she is a wonderful example for all of us to follow and the Queen's mother was greatly admired
> by most in this country.





Just curious as to what the Queen is a wonderful example of,  in your opinion.  Besides being a 'symbol' what does she do?


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 8, 2014)

I love the Royal Family, especially the Queen,  read every thing that comes out about them.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2014)

If we did have that crumby revolution we would still be her subjects and Britannia would still rule!


----------



## Lee (Dec 8, 2014)

Debby said:


> Just curious as to what the Queen is a wonderful example of,  in your opinion.  Besides being a 'symbol' what does she do?



Debby, right about now I figure she is trying to find a way to punish those that have hinted she may not have a right to sit on the throne. Off with their heads!

And just in case any have missed this startling bit of info last week it has been discovered that the Tudor Line of which the Queen is a decendant  may have an illegitimate birth indicating that the lineage is not as it should be. Those that do not support the monarchy will have a field day with this.

I do think the Queen has done a remarkable job of keeping the tourist industry in the UK boosted. She has worked tirelessly at this for many years but I do think after her passing it is time to end the feeding at the public trough. So much money for doing so little of any value when there are better ways for money to be spent....food banks for instance. Little Price George will never go to bed with an empty belly as so many other kids do.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 8, 2014)

But poor William came from a dysfunctional family, you need to cut them some slack...


----------



## []Doo[]Der (Dec 8, 2014)

Royalty is long past their best before date. No longer a monarchy, more an anachronism. Sure our Queen is a good'en, but c'mon a king Charles and consort would be hard to accept as royal given his baggage. I say when she goes, so goes the crown.

As for freeloading visits, that's fine if they're sent a bill and if that's unacceptable just stay over 'ome y'all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2014)

I never followed the Royal Family that much, but I welcome them to America, and I understand they'll be visiting with President Obama at the White House also.
http://news.yahoo.com/british-royal-couple-arrives-york-233721210.html









http://ca.reuters.com/article/topNews/idCAKBN0JM1TE20141208


----------



## Raven (Dec 8, 2014)

Debby said:


> Just curious as to what the Queen is a wonderful example of,  in your opinion.  Besides being a 'symbol' what does she do?



The Queen is a person of dignity and strength in all situations and supports many charities.

http://www.theguardian.com/voluntary-sector-network/2012/jun/11/queen-charitable-support


----------



## Laurie (Dec 8, 2014)

"your welcome for our Royal family."

You can have some more if you promise to keep them!

"The Queen is a person of dignity and strength in all situations and supports many charities."

It's a pity she didn't show  a bit more charity to her son, instead of shaming him, and my future Queen, before the whole world by refusing to attend their wedding.


----------



## Debby (Dec 8, 2014)

Raven said:


> The Queen is a person of dignity and strength in all situations and supports many charities.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/voluntary-sector-network/2012/jun/11/queen-charitable-support




Well my aunt was poor and supported Operation Smile when she could and she added three little foster kids from the same family to her own family of four children and she raised them from toddler-hood on until they were adults and their children called her Grandma.  She was also very dignified and strong despite her poverty and had a warm and loving heart at all times.  If I'm not mistaken, when Diana died, the Queens public image took a bit of a beating because she was seen to be kind of cold and aloof.  And by the way, my aunt went through her entire life and not a single servant in sight to give her a hand!  

Your link says that she was a patron of many charities, does that mean she did more than just have her name on the membership roll?  Maybe serve soup to the poor or pack clothing to send to the impoverished in far away lands?

I'm sorry Raven, but I'm kind of in the same camp as those who deem the whole monarchy thing an old and nowadays, silly tradition.  I can't help but think back to that fat scum bag, Henry the 8th (remember his poor wives?) and the fact that kingship usually went to whomever was the biggest a***ole in the valley if you know what I mean.  And then they protected their position by murdering and imprisoning whomever might be a threat!  Yep the kind of bloodlines we should cherish.


----------



## Debby (Dec 8, 2014)

Laurie said:


> "your welcome for our Royal family."
> 
> You can have some more if you promise to keep them!
> 
> ...




If you're talking about Charles, maybe she just couldn't get the picture of Charles being Camilla's tampon out of her mind.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...illas-lovenest-bugged-Diana-inquest-told.html

You have to admit, that's a hard visual to ignore, especially if you are royal Mummy.  "My son, my son, is that how I raised you?"


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a soft spot for Wills & Harry, because my two oldest grandsons have a lot of similarities in personalities & age. Oldest is a well educated steady career man, Also married a lovely woman he had known a very long time, & had a baby girl right after the little prince was born. The younger, kind of an adventurer, but very loving to the family, now successful at  a fantastic   job abroad.
I was fortunate enough to be visiting in Halifax, NS, when the Queen Mother visited. I got to see her from a distance, & she got a very warm welcome there.


----------



## Fern (Dec 8, 2014)

Well said.


----------



## Raven (Dec 8, 2014)

Debby said:


> Well my aunt was poor and supported Operation Smile when she could and she added three little foster kids from the same family to her own family of four children and she raised them from toddler-hood on until they were adults and their children called her Grandma.  She was also very dignified and strong despite her poverty and had a warm and loving heart at all times.  If I'm not mistaken, when Diana died, the Queens public image took a bit of a beating because she was seen to be kind of cold and aloof.  And by the way, my aunt went through her entire life and not a single servant in sight to give her a hand!
> 
> Your link says that she was a patron of many charities, does that mean she did more than just have her name on the membership roll?  Maybe serve soup to the poor or pack clothing to send to the impoverished in far away lands?
> 
> I'm sorry Raven, but I'm kind of in the same camp as those who deem the whole monarchy thing an old and nowadays, silly tradition.  I can't help but think back to that fat scum bag, Henry the 8th (remember his poor wives?) and the fact that kingship usually went to whomever was the biggest a***ole in the valley if you know what I mean.  And then they protected their position by murdering and imprisoning whomever might be a threat!  Yep the kind of bloodlines we should cherish.




Well Debby one good thing about the country that we live in is that you have a right to your opinion
and I have a right to mine.

I did not say I admired Henry VIII, he was a few centuries before my time.  Nor did I say I admire Prince
Charles and Camilla.
I do admire the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Queen Elizabeth II.
I am proud to be a Canadian and have Queen Elizabeth as our Head of State.

You may wish to add more and I will graciously give you the last word.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2014)

I think I would have loved to have met the Queen Mum.  She always seemed like someone you'd have a good time talking to.  What a character she was.....dignified but human at the same time.


----------



## Debby (Dec 8, 2014)

Raven said:


> Well Debby one good thing about the country that we live in is that you have a right to your opinion
> and I have a right to mine.





Yes, we are lucky to be allowed to have differing opinions on some things that really aren't important anyway aren't we?  I think of that sometimes when I read of countries where you have to be careful what you say and to whom.  Lucky, lucky, lucky indeed.  Hope you have a nice evening Raven.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 9, 2014)

I think Kate is on her way to ending up as popular as the Queen Mum.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes!  And doesn't hurt that she is hot!


----------



## Josiah (Dec 9, 2014)

They both carry off civility exceedingly well. Bravo.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 10, 2014)

His mother would not have liked Kate at all!

She's far too popular, and Diana could never put up with not being the centre of any attention that was going.

She never so much as blinked without calculating how it would affect her image.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 10, 2014)

I think that being a member of the Royal Family is a bit of a poisoned chalice.All that smiling and waving and shaking of hands and of being aware [all the time] of being overheard and photo'd and judged on everything.Since they don't have any actual power  [politically] I do wonder what they are actually for?I would be happy for them to fade away after this Queen dies.Since they are a long lived family, no doubt she will still be here and I will be gone from the scene first!


----------



## oakapple (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not alone in these thoughts, as a lot of my friends think the same way too.Not everyone in England is an all out Royalist.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not a royalist but I do like Wills and Kate.

My husband still likes to point out that I pledged allegiance to the Queen and her heirs when I became naturalised British. Most Scots are not royalists.


----------



## catsndogs (Dec 11, 2014)

I have admired the royal family from childhood and set them up as an example to follow.  Of course we had the dysfunctional era of Diana and that was interesting to watch but not to emulate.  Diana was never suited for that job and I don't blame the Queen for giving her the cold shoulder at all.

I admire Prince Charles for his ideas on the environment and his stance on the ugly modern buildings.  He seems like a decent person except--I'm not so sure that he even intended to be loyal to Diana--or if it would have made any difference anyway.   Well, he has a nice son and daughter in law.  I hope they have enjoyed their visit and I'm glad they didn't freeze to death over here in New York.  Everyone else was wearing heavy coats.   Sorry that basketball player sort of mauled Kate but I hear the PM of Australia once did the same thing.   Weird.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 11, 2014)

" Most Scots are not royalists."

I would argue that, but different Royals, just as my true Prince lives in a three bedroom semi in Chester (I am Welsh, other claimants are available!)!


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 11, 2014)

Laurie said:


> " Most Scots are not royalists."
> 
> I would argue that, but different Royals, just as my true Prince lives in a three bedroom semi in Chester (I am Welsh, other claimants are available!)!



My prince is a Scot. 

He detests any royals. And as I see it, its the 21st century not the middle ages and being a royal and living off the taxpayers simply by accident of birth is a tradition that needs to stop.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 11, 2014)

OH NO!!!   I understand King James (LeBron) dared to touch Kate after the game!!     OMG... horrifying!  (and he still had on his stinky shirt)

http://www.theatlantic.com/internat...the-rules-for-touching-british-royals/383616/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 11, 2014)

He was channeling Cosby...  nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 11, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> He was channeling Cosby...  nthego:




No.... he just put his arm around her with his hand on her shoulder.....  apparently a real no-no...

I remember when our First Lady Michelle Obama dared touch Liz's back during a visit...   Heresy!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 11, 2014)

You folks In the UK may have certain protocol concerning royalty but when they come to the US they are not royalty to us. If I should happen to be in the same circumstances as LeBron I would give her a big hug.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 11, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> You folks In the UK may have certain protocol concerning royalty but when they come to the US they are not royalty to us. If I should happen to be in the same circumstances as LeBron I would give her a big hug.



No protocol. My Scottish husband, his family and many of our friends refer to royals as parasites. Although there is some admiration for the Queen. I think when Charles becomes king it will spell the end for the monarchy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 11, 2014)

I think most Americans like your "royalty".... however the concept of "royalty" is different here..  I suppose one could say the Kennedys might be considered American Royalty... or the Rockefellers...  and a few other old families..  but the concept of not touching them is odd to us..  It really puts "class" at an uncomfortable level.  The simple idea that another person is above even being touched by commoners.. or his/her "lesser"  is abhorrent to Americans.   I'd give her a hug too..  lol!!


----------



## catsndogs (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't know so much if it's because they're royalty although that's probably part of it but it's sort of odd for people just to go up and hug someone they don't even know.  I would never do that.   The most I would do with a stranger is to shake hands.  I guess men pat other men on the back but to hug a total stranger?  To put your arm around them?  That seems a little too forward to me no matter who you or they are.  Maybe they felt that they knew them because they had read so much about them and had seen them on tv.  Maybe it's my part of the country too.  We just don't do that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 11, 2014)

This is true.... it DOES depend on what part of the USA you are from.   I have heard that the North Easterners are the least affectionate or "touchie" in the US.   Here in the Midwest we hug... but not overly done.    Here we sort of face the other person, put our hands lightly on their upper backs and "lean in" briefly and perhaps brush cheeks... or do the "Air Kiss" thing..    Folks from other parts of the country can weigh in on their brand of hugs.  I would think the South and the West would give bigger hugs.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 11, 2014)

A Hugathon?


----------



## Laurie (Dec 11, 2014)

"My prince is a Scot."

Who is that?  I thought the current Pretender was generally recognized as French, unless you are talking about a different descendant?

My guy in Chester is a direct descendant of Llewellyn.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 11, 2014)

Laurie said:


> "My prince is a Scot."
> 
> Who is that?  I thought the current Pretender was generally recognized as French, unless you are talking about a different descendant?
> 
> My guy in Chester is a direct descendant of Llewellyn.



I was talking about my husband.


----------



## drifter (Dec 11, 2014)

The Royals are the business of Great Briton. The Brits are our friends and our allies. If Royality is important to them, we in the US should respect their choice and should welcome their Royality whether we like that particular Royality or not. Sometime it's hard for Americans to be respectful of anything we're not in total agreement with. After all, we're independent and we all have guns so we don't do anything we don't want to do. Hopefully, our guest will not bump up against such an attitude. If they were good enough for Winston Churchill, whom I admired, I greet them warmly. Welcome to our shores.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well said, drifter.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 12, 2014)

I just like to see their clothes and read about their affairs..  lol!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 12, 2014)

You just have to look at the clothes and affairs of our elected leaders to get your fill...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 12, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> You just have to look at the clothes and affairs of our elected leaders to get your fill...



For sure... great entertainment.


----------

